# So here is what i have gotten...



## jenshae (Dec 28, 2009)

My mother in law got me my kindle for chirstmas. I ordered me a M-edge (jade green) cover off amazon and had it patiently waiting for the beautiful morning I FINALLY got to open my Kindle. Since I have ordered my cover I found out about Kindleboards and although I LOVE my cover I have a good feeling an upgrade is on its way. I found out about the borsa bella bags and it was love at first sight. Soo.. this is what I have ordered.

http://www.borsabella.com/large-bags-a-purses/totes/details/19/6/totes/large-bags-&-purses/chocolate-tote

http://www.borsabella.com/e-reader-bags/original-e-reader-bag/details/297/14/original-e-reader-bag/e-reader-bags/bloom-kindle-bag

DecalGirl Skin - Forest

and this is the current cover I have:

http://www.amazon.com/Prodigy-Genuine-Leather-Display-Generation/dp/B001S0EXEK/ref=sr_1_19?ie=UTF8&s=fiona-hardware&tag=kbpst-20&qid=1262207917&sr=1-19

but this is the cover I am going to buy in saddle:

http://www.oberondesign.com/shop/cart.php?m=product_detail&p=1115

I know the skin doesnt really match but i have loved it since I first saw it! I just want to thank all you guys for opening my eyes to the wonderful world of Kindle accessories.

P.S. My husband on the other hand isn't very fond of y'all!! haha


----------



## brandydandy (Dec 27, 2009)

I am in LOVE with that Chocolate bag!!!


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

We are happy that our members have "enabled" you to accessorize so thoroughly.

We can accept you husband's lack of enthusiasm for our efforts, as long as you - the Kindle owner - are happy.
The best of all worlds is to get him to purchase his own and then he can also own a "personalized Kindle".

Just sayin......


----------



## njsweetp (Nov 30, 2009)

I love that decal! I think it would go with the Borsa Bella travel bag I ordered last week:
http://borsabella.com/e-reader-bags/travel-bags/details/344/15/travel-bags/e-reader-bags/flowers-in-the-attic-ereader-travel-bag

and I'm seriously considering getting an Oberon also but can't decide on a design.

Questions about the decals as I have never used one: are they hard to apply and can they be removed? If you can remove
them (which I'm assuming you can) do they leave any residue? Does the design cause a distraction when reading?


----------



## sem (Oct 27, 2008)

Decalgirl skins are easy to install if you are patient and don't have cats who insist on helping. They (the skin) can be moved about until you stick them down. They can be removed and don't leave a residue. I have had several "busy" designs that did not distract me but others have said that it took them a bit to get used to them and then they faded into the background.

Have fun with your new K friend!


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

Welcome to KindleBoards and show us pictures of your intermediate ensemble...and then the ongoing one!

Hugs to your hubby!


----------



## jenshae (Dec 28, 2009)

Let me start out by saying that I love my husband. Having said that.. a Kindle is not on his wave length. haha he prefers things that don't challenge his mind such as ESPN. He has even threatened to hide my "fagle" from me so I will quit buying things for it. He is extremely jealous of my Kindle. So I don't think that him getting a Kindle will ever happen.. but it was worth throwing out there.


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

jenshae said:


> Let me start out by saying that I love my husband. Having said that.. a Kindle is not on his wave length. haha he prefers things that don't challenge his mind such as ESPN. He has even threatened to hide my "fagle" from me so I will quit buying things for it. He is extremely jealous of my Kindle. So I don't think that him getting a Kindle will ever happen.. but it was worth throwing out there.


Make his picture your Kindle screensaver and he will be too proud to be jealous. BTW, my hubby got a bunch of books for Christmas and I had the opportunity to see him moan & groan while he tried to maneuver the DTB in bed while I comfortably read on my Kindle. He may be seeing the light.


----------



## jenshae (Dec 28, 2009)

So my Borsa Bella purse and kindle cover just arrived. The brown on it is WAY darker than what the picture showed and the wrist latch doesnt work properly. But the bag is beautiful.


----------



## Moosh (Dec 22, 2009)

I'd love for you to post a pic of your skinned Kindle once it's arrived! I was tossing up between Effervescence and Forest but went with Effervescence but still love the Forest. Would love to see it "in action".


----------



## jenshae (Dec 28, 2009)

you cant unlatch it.. its like the pin is stuck.. i have tried EVERYTHING


----------



## RhondaRN (Dec 27, 2009)

You have purchased a beautiful combination of accessories and they go so well with each other.  I'm drooling!

My husband would not be pleased with this site either....if I were to tell him about it that is, lol!!  He has no idea of all the accessories that one can be enticed to buy, and become obsessed with buying to go along with the Kindle.  What, TELL him!!!  He only knows these things when I'm ready to buy.    All he knows is that I've bought my daughter a Kindle, and will soon buy my own Kindle....but oh how clueless he is on the accessories.    He will know soon enough......


----------



## Casse (Oct 16, 2009)

jenshae said:


> you cant unlatch it.. its like the pin is stuck.. i have tried EVERYTHING


I would highly suggest you send Melissa an email as I am sure she will want to make it right. She has been wonderful to work with in ordering a custom cover


----------



## jenshae (Dec 28, 2009)

its something i can live with.. there is NO WAY i am parting with my wonderful bag now that its in my hands!! haha


----------



## sheista (Dec 27, 2009)

sem said:


> Decalgirl skins are easy to install if you are patient and don't have cats who insist on helping. They (the skin) can be moved about until you stick them down. They can be removed and don't leave a residue. I have had several "busy" designs that did not distract me but others have said that it took them a bit to get used to them and then they faded into the background.
> 
> Have fun with your new K friend!


Thanks for your comments, I am wondering about this.


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

jenshae said:


> its something i can live with.. there is NO WAY i am parting with my wonderful bag now that its in my hands!! haha


You really need to at least phone or drop her an email and let her know - she would absolutely be gutted to know something went wrong...and I would be surprised if she didn't have you keep yours until she sends a new one then just send the old one back.


----------



## GinnyB (Dec 19, 2009)

I ordered the exact cover and in Saddle as well! I can't wait for it to arrive! I have a skin lined up (suggestion from this board) and I'll start looking as soon as the case is in my hands. My JAVOedge arrived and I love it. Good for travel or inside a bag - great protection! The case though is going to make reading very special!


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

I agree with F1 (again).  Melissa would really want to know about the problem and would want to fix it.


----------



## MarthaT (Mar 3, 2009)

Love that skin


----------



## jenshae (Dec 28, 2009)

I emailed her. I'll let ya'll know what she says!


----------



## jenshae (Dec 28, 2009)

I havent heard back from her yet.


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

I think she may be on holidays then - she replied within a day just before Christmas; I ordered a bag on 21st December, said not to rush, and it arrived, in AUSTRALIA, yesterday!  Australia has had a postal strike, then Christmas NY break, yet the bag was made (with lots of emails) posted and received within 2 weeks overseas.  Impressive.

Many family businesses do not return until the 11th, including ours.


----------



## Moosh (Dec 22, 2009)

I sent her an email at midnight last night (Australian time) so about 7.30am her time and got a reply within about 3 minutes! Maybe she's just looking into it before replying. She seems very nice, I can't imagine her just ignoring your email.


----------

